# Fiesty little bugger!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Caught this male in a 550 on a dirt hole set the other day. Took 3 weeks before I nailed him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking yote.He has a beautiful coat on him. Good job.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, that's an awesome catch. Way to be persistent!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., real nice looking fur there.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the nice looking yote. That is a really nice coat on that one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on a nice looking dog !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking yote, worth the extra effort!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! Trapping canines can be almost as frustrating as calling them I think!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man... you've got a great looking coyote there!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty.


----------

